# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Kẹo cu đơ Hà Tĩnh - Ẩm thực Hà Tĩnh

## Meoluoi9x

*Nếu như ở Thanh Hóa có bánh gai, ở Quảng Ngãi có kẹo gương thì ở Hà Tĩnh có kẹo cu đơ. Một đặc sản khiến bao người con của quê hương "Đi mô rồi cũng nhớ về Hà Tĩnh", hay khách thập phương đã từng một lần được nếm thử thì khó có thể quên.*



Kẹo Cu Đơ và bát nước chè xanh
Kẹo cu đơ lúc đầu có tên là cu hai. Sau này khi phong trào Tây học nở rộ, từ "hai" được các ông nghè nơi đây chuyển sang tiếng Pháp là "Deux" cho nó "trí thức". Từ đó, "cu deux" được đọc chệch thành cu đơ.

Công đoạn làm cu đơ nghe qua thì dễ nhưng hóa ra lại khó làm. Để có được miếng kẹo cu đơ thơm ngon thì người làm bánh phải tuân thủ những quy trình nghiêm ngặt

Trước tiên, chọn mật là phải mật mía nguyên chất, thật trong vàng óng và phải lấy mật mía ở vùng đồi chứ không mua ở vùng sông. Đồ đựng mật phải là chum sành trơn bóng để chất liệu của mật không bị biến chất. Rồi lạc (đậu phộng) phải là loại hạt nhỏ, không bị lép, thối, không bị sâu mọt, không bị trầy vỏ lụa ngoài. Và cuối cùng, bánh tráng phải nhỏ hơn bánh thường, các nếp quăn đều, khi nướng không được để bánh thủng và phải chín đều.

Có đủ mật, đậu phộng, bánh tráng thượng phẩm chưa hẳn đã nấu được kẹo ngon vì kỹ thuật nấu mới là bước quan trọng. Theo quy trình thì khi mật sôi sục mới cho gừng, lạc vào khuấy đều tay, liên tục theo chiều kim đồng hồ nếu không lạc sẽ bị trầy vỏ hoặc chìm xuống đáy nồi và bị cháy, kẹo sẽ bị đắng.

Khi bắt đầu ngửi thấy mùi thơm, người ta dùng đũa nhỏ một giọt mật vào bát nước lã. Giọt mật khi rơi xuống nước tròn vo, không bẹp, không tan loãng là múc ra cho vào bánh tráng. Đây là điểm cốt lõi trong kỹ thuật nấu bởi nếu sớm quá kẹo sẽ dẻo, kết dính yếu, mật non, lạc chưa chín, nếu muộn quá mật cháy, lạc cháy, bánh sẽ bị đắng. Cuối cùng, người ta nhỏ vào một ít mạch nha cho kẹo có mùi thơm rồi úp lên một chiếc bánh tráng nữa là được.

Một miếng cu đơ thơm ngon khi ăn phải hội đủ các vị ngọt ngào của đường mía hòa quyện với chút thơm nồng cay cay của gừng tươi, pha một chút chua nhẹ của chanh cùng với bánh tráng vừng được nướng đúng độ tạo nên hỗn hợp bánh thật giòn tan và ngọt ngào.

Hiện nay ở Hà Tĩnh có rất nhiều điểm làm cu đơ nhưng nổi danh nhất vẫn là cu đơ Thư Viện của Cầu Phủ, dù giá cao hơn những điểm khác nhưng vẫn đông người mua. Bởi vậy mới có thương hiệu: "Cu đơ Cầu Phủ không nhủ cũng mua".

Mỗi lần tôi về thăm quê được nhâm nhi kẹo cu đơ với bát nước chè xanh mới thấy tuyệt vời, đúng như các cụ ngày xưa vẫn ngâm nga:

_"Chè xanh thêm chút gừng cay
Cu đơ Hà Tĩnh làm say lòng người"._

Theo hatinh


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Tĩnh* - *tour du lich Ha Tinh*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Tĩnh click vào *du lịch Hà Tĩnh* - *du lich Ha Tinh*

----------


## dung89

Đúng là cu đơ Hà Tĩnh thì ngon lắm, mềm, ngọt vừa phải

----------

